# Antique Saws Disston and Spear & Jackson



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

If I post some photos, can anybody help me with dating? I have a back saw which seems to be getting a bit of attention.

These are the links to my auctions:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360408876010

http://www.ebay.com/sch/classictoysnyc/m.html?item=360408876010&viewitem=&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

If you google disston medallion you can identify what era saw was made. How long is blade?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

12" blade.

I did a bunch of searches and, if the source is right, looks like the back saw is from 1847-8. Now I don't know if I want to sell it. But, if it goes high enough, I will.

The Spear & Jacksons I can't find any info on.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I was just looking at a backsaw like that. It's tag said late 1800's and the shop owner wanted $80 for it.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

if it had the keystone logo it would have been late 1800's. the sources I looked mine up said "optimistic eagle" looking upward with the arch logo on the spine was used in the late 1840's.

very specific stuff these old tools.

$80 is ok for me... I see some of these on ebay reaching into the hundreds. Crossing my fingers...

I bought this saw, all the other saw I have listed on ebay, a transitional stanley #29 jointing plane, the pre stanley bailey jointing plane I am asking how to fix, 4 really old stanley mahogany levels and two old framing squares for $50 bux. 

Good haul... Tho, still not as good as the 10 lb box of antique starett and lufkin rules I scored for $10 a few months back.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a late 1800's and a 1930's 10" tennon saws that I love using. Something about a tool that spanned 3 centuries.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

mike1950 said:


> I have a late 1800's and a 1930's 10" tennon saws that I love using. Something about a tool that spanned 3 centuries.


Yeah, I know what you mean. The Disston back saw, it feels like absolute quality. A masters tool from that time. The way it's made, I know it wasnt cheap, not a hobbyists tool. It is so tightly assembled even now with no evidence that its ever been separated from the handle.


----------

